# Glenfarg Railway and Tunnels- October 2008



## RichardB (Oct 12, 2008)

*Glenfarg Railway and Tunnels- October 2008 Now with added house.*

This is the first place I've visited after discovering it on DP. 






Liquid Engineering.





Carved on the viaduct. There was another one from 1961 beside it. Note to self- don't try and use Macro mode.





Over the edge of the viaduct. I waited for a car to try and give an idea of the height, with limited success.





Looking across the viaduct.





And we're in. Obligatory burnt out car shot 1- Micra





OBOCS2- Cavalier. I think there was a live dog in the boot when it was set on fire.





Looking back 





Younger son (CB) inspecting one of the refuges. I think he gave most of them a good inspection.





Spacepunk said on his thread that he thought this lot was from a rave. He was right. A Young Farmers' rave judging by some of the bags and all the straw lying around. I think it's all been put in black bags but not taken away so it's got scattered again. 





This one's passed inspection.





Sometimes I wish our TV looked like this.





22 year old graffiti





Bridge. I have no idea what's up there.





Squidgy. It must have been a major headache stopping water running across the trackbed.





Where there's an abandoned railway there's a fence made with sleepers. It's the law.





"He told me we were going to Megabowl, what did he tell you?"










This looked as if it had fallen out of the tunnel but there were no gaps around. 





You used to see rusty old kit like this in fields, then the next time you passed the farmer would be using it. I think this is well and truly abandoned though.





I actually took most of the pictures on the way back, so it looks like they are walking backwards.









A view. Not much of a view but after all that time in cuttings and tunnels it was a bit of a relief.





Pheasant feeders. I'd guess that the track has remained reasonably clear because it's used for shooting. 





Another viaduct. I had no idea until I looked over the side.





The end of the line. The track continues a little bit then becomes the M90.

It wasn't until I got home that I remembered about the house. I'll have to go back and look for it.


----------



## foz101 (Oct 12, 2008)

I still haven't been here - i'll do it one day.


----------



## Smellycat (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice photos. It looks as muddy as ever at the approach. Was there last winter with Spacepunk and we walked thru both tunnels. it was quite eerie.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 17, 2008)

Following old trackways is always interesting...lots to see on this one. Enjoyed your tour.


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh yes, bring backs memories of the coldest day of the year '08 when SC and myself explored this area. Did you explore the second tunnel RichardB? It's a lot darker as Scardycat will testify.


----------



## RichardB (Oct 18, 2008)

We went from what I think would be your starting point, about half a mile from the Bein Inn on the Glenfarg side, and went all the way to the dismantled bridge just before it becomes the M90.

I found the second tunnel easier than the first one. I think what I'd read prepared me for it to be worse than it was. My 10 year old son wasn't scared at all, he ran off ahead with a torch and explored everything. 

I didn't see the house at all, would I come across it if I took the higher path between the tunnels?


----------



## RichardB (Oct 26, 2008)

Since it was quite a nice day I decided to go back and see if I could find the house from Spacepunk's thread. By the time we got there it was no longer quite a nice day. I had an idea of where I was going to look, which turned out to be completely wrong.

Just after the viaduct I saw this hut that I hadn't seen before. I scrambled down through the bushes and brambles, then discovered there was a road to it a little further along the track bed.





At first glance it looks as if there's somebody in there!





A look in the window. The door was all but invisible, I only found it by accident.





I went down the road a bit to look under the viaduct then turned around and saw the house. Spacepunk's interior and exterior shots were actually two different buildings. These three are all the same one though. It's one of those houses with two storeys at the back and one at the front.













VERY rotten floor. That's another room down there.









Ned damage





Throughflow ventilation





Wired for sound





Downstairs I crawled under the chicken wire then noticed there was a doorway.









Inside the other building

















We went through the long tunnel again and I found it darker and scarier than the last time. Maybe it was the weather. I only took one picture, which was supposed to be of a lot of young pheasants running away. I think it looks impressively grim


----------



## Smellycat (Oct 26, 2008)

No sign of the ghostly figure in the house this time then? Maybe he's up and left...


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice one RichardB. Winter is a great time to explore these tunnels, just adds that extra chill factor.


----------



## RichardB (Oct 26, 2008)

The weather certainly contributed to the chill factor. It's just a shame it was so wet, there was even a river running through the tunnel.

I only went today to try and find the house, I was all for going home once I'd found it but my ten year old son made a special request to go through the tunnel. A few paces into the tunnel his big brother made a special request for the car keys.


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 26, 2008)

Ha ha, when I visited with Smellycat, he got a bit worried as he doesn't like the dark and as these tunnels 'bend' you can't see the light at the end.


----------



## RichardB (Feb 15, 2009)

I found this when I was browsing through Flickr this morning.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMGNNolgZ7w"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMGNNolgZ7w[/ame]


----------

